# Bass Master Classic leader



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is the official first catch of the 2010 Classic and leading after 20mins.
Jody Adkins of Akron Ohio with a 1 lb keeper. It didnt last long until Brent Chapman trumped him by 4 oz. 
He can now say he was leading the 2010 Classic. But wouldn't that just be something if one of our locals beat the Elites.
He would be an instant hero.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

It would be absolutley awesome. I hope he does well. Dolphin


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tak was leading last time i checked with over 14lbs. this was at like 11:20am according to the bassmaster blog.


----------

